

Google's ads seem to have decided I want to go on a seniors cruise - hoodoof

Or cruise for seniors.<p>I&#x27;m not sure which.  Either is somewhat disturbing.
======
robmiller
I've been getting junk mail from AARP to join since I was 28. One had my name
on a card. Algorithms aren't perfect.

